# Big Game Equipment Repair



## jungle (May 10, 2008)

If you or your spouse are not particularly interested in sewing damaged big game hunting gear or other clothing, I have found a small business that will do it for a great price:

Patricia-owner
Patch Tailoring
588 N. State Street
Orem
(801) 224-2120
(801) 499-1198 cell

They can do:

jackets
shirts
pants
gloves
fanny packs
day packs
socks (clean em first guys)
Any clothing

plus anything else you could probably come up with. I even thought about cutting up an old wet suit and having her make some waterproof camera holders. 

I have a pair of gloves I did not want to part with; and she sewed the velcro tabs back on for me. She repaired a liner of a coat for me. I now take all my stuff to her. 

I realize no financial gain by referring you to her.


----------

